# Space Saving Shop Additions



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

In my moderate size shop, floor space is at a premium. I have a floor jointer, planer and belt sander combo that all have stands taking up valuable space. 

I'm glad to say 2 of those three are now on full extension drawer slides on one of my workbenches. The planer, when extended, has a support leg to help with vibration. The added space on the floor is awesome.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile::thumbup:

That's a great idea!

I'm fortunately not at any shortage of space but I can sympathize! Nicely done :thumbup:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those look great TM! Looks like this will help you work efficiently and not have to mess around with setup. Like the dust collection on them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That is an ingenious idea.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Idea what slides did you use


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I used these 24" slides that I had laying around from another project.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's really a clever idea. You did a nice job with alignment...looks good. The planer might prove to be a bit high. Maybe not. Make sure you regularly check the slides and to keep them clean. All those itsy bitsy ball bearings like a nice clean greased track to do their roller thing. Wood dust and small chips will sooner or later play some havoc.

BTW...what did you do to lock the slides in the "out" position?










 







.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That's really a clever idea. You did a nice job with alignment...looks good. The planer might prove to be a bit high. Maybe not. Make sure you regularly check the slides and to keep them clean. All those itsy bitsy ball bearings like a nice clean greased track to do their roller thing. Wood dust and small chips will sooner or later play some havoc.
> 
> BTW...what did you do to lock the slides in the "out" position?
> 
> .


Thanks C-man. I haven't done it yet, however, I'm planning on just extending it as much as I'll ever need, drilling a hole straight through to the base and then dropping linchpins in to hold 'em in place. The planer IS a little high, as is everything honestly, I'd love for them all to be about 3" lower, but I'm 6'1 and am ok with it thus far. I've tried all three tools out and while not ideal... it's acceptable and for the space gained, it's awesome.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

You know what they say 'bout neccessity :thumbsup:
Ya sure put the grey matter to use on this one Mr. Taylor :yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Really cool Taylor!Im only 5-7 so Id havr to drop them about a foot.:laughing:Cinder block walls for the ocassional hurricane?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great idea. And well done. Now I know why you have some extra tool stands now.

Is any of that plywood being used there? (We've got to use this stuff up man. I got about ten very sturdy 7/8" pieces in that last batch. Say the word if you can use any).


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good setup and a GREAT space saver! GREAT idea!
Lee


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Steve, yep, everything except the face boards (maple) is made of that plywood, including the stand support for the planer. 

Gary, we hope they're VERY occasional


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

What a great idea. I have a problem with my Sliding drop saw. I also have two of those same slides waiting to be used for something.

Thanks for sharing, it might just be the solution I am looking for. I like the idea that the saw can be removed and something else put on the table. A rea;l space saver.

Pete


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice idea. 

I think the height is fine, maybe a bit low


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very clever. Love seeing how guys on here utilize space when it's limited. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now that is definitely a cool idea. I don't think that it would work for my particular application, but for your set up, it's awesome. Great work man. I hope that your idea will help others who are space challenged.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That's just genius, great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!


----------

